# Flat Out Fun at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
August 2017
*1-888-677-4868*
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*August Availability*
15, 16, 17, 20, 23, 24, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 13, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
When we talk about fishing along the Texas coast, weâ€™re talking about having fun, and thatâ€™s just what our Bay Flats Lodge customers have been doing all summer long. This past week has been no exception, with trout and redfish limits being recognized by several of this weekâ€™s parties. Winds have held to a moderate level, water temperatures stayed below the 90-degree mark, and air temps leveled off in the low 90â€™s, as well. All in all, it has been yet another banner week for catching fish here in the San Antonio Bay region, with little to no variation expected for the upcoming week.

Live croaker and live shrimp continue to be the ticket for those electing to stay in the comfort of the boat while trying their luck at catching some of these nice fish. Live bait over any type of shell structure is still maintaining high yields when fishing live baits on, or near, the bay floor. Anglers offering live shrimp rigged to suspend anywhere from 2-4 feet below a popping cork (depending on the depth of the water), have managed full limits of speckled trout over shell, and a tremendous redfish bite in many of the back lakes out on Matagorda Island and grassy shoreline areas just adjacent to the Intracoastal Waterway all the way from San Antonio Bay near Seadrift to West Matagorda Bay near Port Oâ€™Connor.

Wading anglers are having a good time with the fish right now. Many are getting on the trout bite very early in the day with small, dark-colored top water baits presented first thing in the morning in some really shallow water along area flats. Waders have been keying on flats that happen to be situated just adjacent to, or in very close proximity of, surrounding deeper waters. Some such places include many of the small islands found throughout the main bay system, flats areas just adjacent to the ICW, and many places along bayside shorelines where a moderate drop off is found.

After nightfall, the water atop most of these sandy flats cools, offering a comfortable and inviting environment for the baitfish and the game fish alike. The flats are shallow, so they also offer a sense of security from predators of the deep. Anglers can sometimes sneak up on a shoreline prior to sunrise and witness pods upon pods of baitfish present. Baitfish congregate there because the water temperature is appealing, and because they feel safe from predators. Where thereâ€™s bait, there will be fish, so if you happen upon a shoreline busting with bait when you hit the water with your flashlight or q-beam, stay put. Tie on a top water and have so fun. You wonâ€™t be disappointed! Until next time, be safe, be courteous, and have fun!

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*


















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514636442205139








*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds. Low 81F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear evening skies will give way to mostly cloudy skies overnight. Low 81F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low 81F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate onshore flow over the coastal waters is expected to continue today through Monday. Dry atmospheric conditions are expected today through Monday as an upper level high-pressure system remains over the region. Dry conditions will persist through the rest of the workweek as the upper-level high remains in place. Each day will feature weak to moderate onshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------

